# Anyone used pops-a-dent



## jaime (Jan 21, 2007)

Last friday, for amazing and unbelievable it sounds, I was playing golf, and in 18th hole, I hit a 9 iron to the green, the ball hits a cartpath, and bounces up to the parking lot, and paw!! hits someones car (there were about 50 cars). For my surprise, after a couple of beers I go to the parking lot hoping the owner of the car has already left, and guess what, I´m the owner. I want to try one of those DIY dent and ding removers since its a small dent on the hood and dont want to pay $200 to the shop for this small thing... any suggestions???


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

jaime said:


> Last friday, for amazing and unbelievable it sounds, I was playing golf, and in 18th hole, I hit a 9 iron to the green, the ball hits a cartpath, and bounces up to the parking lot, and paw!! hits someones car (there were about 50 cars). For my surprise, after a couple of beers I go to the parking lot hoping the owner of the car has already left, and guess what, I´m the owner. I want to try one of those DIY dent and ding removers since its a small dent on the hood and dont want to pay $200 to the shop for this small thing... any suggestions???


Wow! You should buy a lottery ticket! hehehehe...

I've got a little dent on my 06 Pathfinder back in November due to hurricane or near hurricane force winds. It's a really small one, probably like the size of a nickel. 

Would a dent puller pull something that small out?

I've heard the use of dry ice works. I think the way it's done is place the ice really close to the dent till it frosts up. Remove it and add heat. It stated to do this during the warm seasons, but don't see what the difference is with a blow dryer.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

On a previous car with much thicker sheet metal, I've used a similar service in Singapore called Paintless Dent Removal (Imaginative!). 

For around 75 SGD I had 15 or so dings "massaged" out. The results were astonishing. Then again, that other car didn't use the thin high-tensile steel that's on the X, which may behave differently...

It takes a lot of skill though, and as with all things of this nature the more experienced the chap wielding the tongs, barbs and crowbars, the better off you'll be.

Maybe lurk around the workshop first to see how good they are?


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

On a previous car, I used the pull-a-dent hot glue system that works pretty well to pull out a softball ding. Very simple to use, but can only get you to approx. 95% of original flatness.


----------

